# Pickled red cabbage recipe



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey gang- 

Im growing several heads of red cabbage this spring with hopes to make some pickled red cabbage like you get jarred at the store.

does anyone here have a recipe or suggestions on how to do it?

thank you


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Google is your friend.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

It is in the current Ball Blue Book.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

suitcase_sally said:


> Google is your friend.


Im aware that I can find most any sort of information via google.

I was looking for first hand information from folks here on the forum that I belong to that would be of use.

sorry for asking


----------



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

When I'm looking for a recipe, I ALWAYS want a tried & true one; which is why I ask on the forum, too. Searches on the web are ok, but it's different when you want a 'forum favorite!!'


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

You can search this forum by using the "search" button at the top of the page. That's what most people do.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I'm sorry I don't have a recipe to share but in addition to seeking a tried and true through the forum I check out www.food.com and check the ratings and reviews for a recipe. I have had good luck with the recipes I have tried through that site.


----------



## jd2pa (Jan 23, 2011)

PickYourOwn has lots of info.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

suitcase_sally said:


> You can search this forum by using the "search" button at the top of the page. That's what most people do.


...and then we post the question anyway. So what?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

hippygirl said:


> ...and then we post the question anyway. So what?


***sigh***


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

suitcase_sally said:


> Google is your friend.


You don't like sharing recipes?


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh I would love a tried and true recipe for Pickled Cabbage- please someone share!!!!


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

Becka03 said:


> Oh I would love a tried and true recipe for Pickled Cabbage- please someone share!!!!


Me too!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I have never had pickled cabbage, but it sounds good. well, I guess saurkraut is pickled cabbage? Is that what you mean?

Sorry, Sally. It looks like you are being picked on, but I too ask for recipes here. I have several dozen recipe books, but a lot of times I have tried recipes and they just weren't great. I would rather have one from someone that actually made it and can say it was good.


----------



## MollysMom (Apr 20, 2010)

Are you asking for a sweet pickled cabbage or spiced pickled cabbage? I don't think you are asking for a sauerkraut recipe, right? Let me know, I think I have a recipe, I canned a sweet spiced red cabbage last summer. Maybe I can help. It is from the Ball Blue Book.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

Id be happy to try any recipe that you recommend. 

thank you


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Randy Rooster,
Here is my take on my mother-in-laws (born in Berlin, Germany in 1926) pickled red cabbage, I have add a lot like less salt, Star anise, chillis & mustard seeds. This makes a sweet red cabbage Pickle that goes well with Roast pork or Duck . very nice . well we like it. I also do my pickles (whole Lebanese cucumbers) in this brine as well now. MM

Mountain Mick&#8217;s Sweet Pickle Red Cabbage.
Â©Mountain Mick 2004 Mick Blake Baree Queensland.
1 large red cabbage or 2 med, outer leaves removed and centre core removed
300g salt for first step. 
1.1l apple cider vinegar
300g raw sugar
25g black peppercorns
1tsp mustard seeds
1tsp caraway seeds
2 star anise 
2 hot chillies, whole (your choice) 
2cm length of ginger, peeled sliced
2 tbsp paprika (red colour and sweetness) 
2g salt

I cut in four (quarters) and shred the red cabbage. Shred thinly as you can
Place a layer of salt in a large non-metal dish; add a layer of the shredded red cabbage followed by salt. Keep going like this until all the cabbage is used up; make sure you finish with a layer of salt. Cover with another dish and set aside to stand for 24 hours this called salting the cabbage...

Now the next day add all spices, sugar, and salt into vinegar. Bring to a boil, boil for 10 minutes then allow too cool completely. You can strain to remove the spices when cold I don&#8217;t I like the bit of spice in my pickled

While your pickle brine is cooling you can wash the red cabbage in a colander and rinse very well under cold running water to remove all excess salt. Pat dry with paper towel now pack into jars. Pour the cold, spiced, vinegar over the top, seal the jar and set aside for three months at least.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

Thank you Mountain Mick - that sounds excellent! Just what I was looking for - Im sure some of my German Ancestors used a similar recipe. My red cabbage better make a good crop now or Im really going to be disappointed I cant try this.

Does it keep in the sealed jar at room temperature or does it need refridgeration?

Thanks again.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Now I have to figure out the conversion to tsps, and cups..............Thanks, it sound great.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Rooster,

I have kept it for over 12 month unrefridgered , in fridge after opening, normally don't get to that, the only thing is the longer it's pickled the softer the cabbage well become. My Wife and kids love this red cabbage fried with some home made smoky bacon & chunky diced green apple, little raw sugar, served with mashed spuds and Fried thick greman pork sausages, all clean plate on those nights. Hope you like it and enjoy Blessing from downunder MM:nanner: 




Randy Rooster said:


> Thank you Mountain Mick - that sounds excellent! Just what I was looking for - Im sure some of my German Ancestors used a similar recipe. My red cabbage better make a good crop now or Im really going to be disappointed I cant try this.
> 
> Does it keep in the sealed jar at room temperature or does it need refridgeration?
> 
> Thanks again.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Right now our Aldi store has red cabbage and apple - it is just like I remember from my childhood. So the challenge is: how to make this at home!

I'm thinking Mick's might be pretty close - does your's taste a bit like raisins? That's how I would describe what I am looking for.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

Thank you again Mountain Mick for the information and recipe -

one more question for you please - you dont have to process the filled jars in hot water or anything after adding the ingredients?

by the way - I took a peek at your web site - you raise some absolutely gorgeous birds!


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi,Mistletoad
Not raisins as such, but yes a fruity pickle taste with at little hit of anise, with a little Asian back note to it, very nice, I have friends that will not eat red cabbage, but when I serve this up they eat the plate clean. Go figure. I know the one Aldi store sell over here and it's very nice as well but totally different to my red cabbage. Mine is much spicier. MM 




mistletoad said:


> Right now our Aldi store has red cabbage and apple - it is just like I remember from my childhood. So the challenge is: how to make this at home!
> 
> I'm thinking Mick's might be pretty close - does your's taste a bit like raisins? That's how I would describe what I am looking for.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Randy,

You can bottle these and leave room to air space, and cann as normal I would say. or am I reading your question wrong??MM

That for your comment. 

I also have www.mountaingriller.com as well 





Randy Rooster said:


> Thank you again Mountain Mick for the information and recipe -
> 
> one more question for you please - you dont have to process the filled jars in hot water or anything after adding the ingredients?
> 
> by the way - I took a peek at your web site - you raise some absolutely gorgeous birds!


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

Mountain Mick -

What I meant to ask was if you process the jars of cabbage after you seal them in a boiling water bath or pressure canner?

thanks

Randy


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Randy

Yes canning at your altitudes as per normal.MM




Randy Rooster said:


> Mountain Mick -
> 
> What I meant to ask was if you process the jars of cabbage after you seal them in a boiling water bath or pressure canner?
> 
> ...


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

Thank you MM


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

Mountain Mick - just wanted to thank you for the recipe- made it with some minor variations and its very good - just what I was looking for!


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

Old German Recipe, I canned 24 pints last year - 

2 lbs red cabbage
4 small red onions
2 table vinegar
1/4 cp red wine
2 table beef stock
1 bay leaf
1 large granny smith apple grated
3-5 table grape jelly

Water bath 20 minutes

I have served it to company at Thanksgiving and Christmas and everyone wanted my recipe.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

This is a cooking recipe, not something that would be considered safe to process in a boiling water bath canner. You would need a lot more vinegar to can something like this. It is a low acid food.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I know this is way late, sorry, never noticed this thread until now! I have Jackie Clay's canning book (she writes a column in Backwoods Home magazine). Below is her recipe for pickled red cabbage. I've never made it, but all of her recipes I have tried have been really good, and this sounds like the way my grandma used to do it. Hope this helps someone for next season. 

Pickled Red Cabbage

3 heads red cabbage
pickling salt
2 quarts white vinegar
1 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup mustard seed

Spice Bag:
1/4 cup whole cloves
1/4 cup mace
1/4 cup whole allspice
1/4 cup celery seed
2 sticks cinnamon

Peel, core and shred cabbage. Place in a large bowl, sprinkling salt between layers and sprinkle on top. Cover and let stand in cool place for 24 hours. Drain well for 6 hours. Combine vinegar, sugar and mustard seed in large pot. Tie remaining spices in a spice bag and add to vinegar solution. Bring to a boil and boil 5 minutes. Pack cabbage into hot jars, leaving 1/4" headspace. Remove spice bag from vinegar solution and ladle boiling solution over cabbage, leaving 1/4" headspace. Wipe rim of jar clean; place hot, previously simmered lid on jar and screw ring down firmly tight. Process pints for 15 minutes and quarts for 20 minutes in a boiling water bath canner.


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

I make a recipe from my Betty Crocker cookbook. I freeze it and it's still great!! Mine is also not a recipe intended for canning, though.

Debbie


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Ok....bumping up a very old thread to ask a question. 

Has anyone tried any of these with green cabbage? DS and I would love to pickle some cabbage, hoping it would taste a bit like sauerkraut - obviously we'd make it without the spices, lol. We just don't have time or space to make real sauerkraut.


----------

